# Bare escentuals.



## Brattattak (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone work for this company? i have had a few interviews and i feel that they will place me somewhere. 
  	I was just wondering if anyone works for the company and can give me some feedback?? It seems promising.
  	I'm wondering what they pay and if they have benefits for key holders as well as management.

  	And just over all how you may feel about the company?


----------



## Brattattak (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't think I have ever got a reply on this forum. How about someone just inform me of another forum??


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Feb 13, 2013)

I worked for them a few years back as a regular employee- I made I think around $11 p/h. I know somebody now who is a 3rd key and makes around $19, but it is a more wealthy area. It probably varies by location. Full time gets benefits,+ the discount if I remember correctly is around 50%, but don't quote me on that. When I worked there it wasn't the most fun company to work for, but from what I hear they've gotten a lot better.


----------



## Brattattak (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the input! So far i have a good feeling about everyone that works in the stores and they all had positive energy. But I know how corporations can pressure you to reach unreasonable goals and bring people down.

  	My main concern was being a keyholder and not getting health insurance.So that worries me.

  	Thanks for the input though. Starry


----------



## Brattattak (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you know if keyholders are full-time ever?


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Feb 14, 2013)

Brattattak said:


> Do you know if keyholders are full-time ever?


  	I believe the girl I knew was full time, I have a feeling it varies by location though. Fully time does mean insurance. There are sales goals, but I never had a problem making mine. The getting started kits make your life really easy. Well, any of the kits do really. They're a really good value for customers, and a good boost to your sales. Plus BE customers really like being sat down and taught more about the brand/learning about new products


----------



## Brattattak (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, so today I am going into my my 3rd and last interview. Any advice, or anyone here know what I should expect? This is my make it or break it moment. So scared! and advice would be great. what they may ask?


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Feb 24, 2013)

Brattattak said:


> Okay, so today I am going into my my 3rd and last interview. Any advice, or anyone here know what I should expect? This is my make it or break it moment. So scared! and advice would be great. what they may ask?


  	I just saw this, sorry! How'd it go?


----------



## Brattattak (Mar 25, 2013)

No worries, I have just seen this one super late! I got the job as a key holder. Lot to take in so quickly, but I'm enjoying so far !

  	Thanks for asking!


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

Brattattak said:


> No worries, I have just seen this one super late! I got the job as a key holder. Lot to take in so quickly, but I'm enjoying so far !
> 
> Thanks for asking!


  	yay for you!!!!!


----------

